# What will i photograph in the winter?



## Raw photographer (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi,

Trying to come up with a list of things i want to photograph this winter. Iv'e got a few but it just kinda hit me that there's not much to photograph in winter besides SNOW, SNOW, SNOW AND MORE SNOW. Any ideas for winter photography, i like nature related subjects.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 29, 2019)

Indoor still life


----------



## Raw photographer (Oct 29, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> Indoor still life



I suppose, not really my thing but a guess you can't be picky that time of year.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 29, 2019)

Here are some that can be interesting.

Frost crystals on a window.
Macro snowflakes.
Blow a bubble on the snow and capture it freezing.
Sometimes when the water begins to freeze it will push up vertically like shark fins.
A winter landscape.
Snowy owls. Check ebird for locations near you.


----------



## GimmeAnother1 (Oct 29, 2019)

I did a silhouette on the ice of a lake at sunset and thought it came out pretty cool. Maybe try that.


----------



## Raw photographer (Oct 29, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Here are some that can be interesting.
> 
> Frost crystals on a window.
> Macro snowflakes.
> ...



Thank you that really helps, great ideas, definitely going to try those. Yes snowy owls are already on the list, i have photographed them before but with poor quality gear, so they didn't turn out great. They come around my area but not often.

Thanks.


----------



## Raw photographer (Oct 29, 2019)

GimmeAnother1 said:


> I did a silhouette on the ice of a lake at sunset and thought it came out pretty cool. Maybe try that.
> 
> View attachment 181614



Thanks great idea.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 29, 2019)

Cityscapes at night, bridges at sunrise/sunset, the ocean, lighthouses, macro, water drops, oil and water, portraits - it’s a great time to learn flash and posing...


----------



## Raw photographer (Oct 29, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Cityscapes at night, bridges at sunrise/sunset, the ocean, lighthouses, macro, water drops, oil and water, portraits - it’s a great time to learn flash and posing...



Thanks these are all great ideas, i never would have thought of these ideas. I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed as you can see.


----------



## petrochemist (Oct 29, 2019)

Raw photographer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Trying to come up with a list of things i want to photograph this winter. Iv'e got a few but it just kinda hit me that there's not much to photograph in winter besides SNOW, SNOW, SNOW AND MORE SNOW. Any ideas for winter photography, i like nature related subjects.


At least snow is considerably more photogenic than rain!

We have a long list of indoor topics for our camera workshop, as sometimes even if it's not raining outside no-one fancies going out in the dark...
Recent topics have included stressed plastics via crossed polarisers, thin sliced food lit by transmission, portraits, long exposures still life, UV induced fluorescence,  macro, special FX...
And for the outdoor stuff: Painting with light, moonlit landscapes, reflections, bursting balloons (water filled), fireworks...

Admittedly many are not nature related, but variety stops you getting in a rut.


----------



## Raw photographer (Oct 29, 2019)

petrochemist said:


> Raw photographer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Original katomi (Oct 29, 2019)

As the cold makes my disability worse I do a lot more table top photography in the winter.  Have a look around the house and look at things with a photography eye. And the ...what can I do with that thought.  As we have seen a plastic fork photographed using a poloriser filter gives some brill effects. A knife edge in macro has leading lines to vanishing point.  Water drops and crown splashes,  photographing a coin spinning using a flash so that you capture a moment in the spin, hell I am not going to give you _all _my ideas. 
Just look around think how and what sort of photo could I make out of ....


----------



## RVT1K (Oct 29, 2019)

There's always ice instead of snow....


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 29, 2019)

You don't often see it, but one of the most magical times of cold weather is a https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/what-is-hoar-frost/70007064 it's like a sparkly fairy land. Catch it early in the morning and the ice will act like prisms


----------



## JoeW (Oct 29, 2019)

There are a gazillion things to shoot during the winter.  It's just that if your preferred stuff involves warm weather (like beaches or green leaves) than it feels like nothing.

I find that shooting in winter tends to require (a generalization, I know), more thinking and planning ahead of time and you need to think about composition to consistently get great winter shots.  For instance, using negative space.  Or B&W (which snow facilitates).  Or use of shadow.  Or contrast.  Or subjects that benefit from soft light.

Personally, I just love what you can do with dripping icicles.  Or water that has frozen on berries or leaves or branches.  Animals in snow or winter create a whole different look (I may fly out to Utah in December or January to shoot some bison because I want photos of breath steaming out of their nostrils and snow on their matted hides).   Frozen water--don't get me started--oh my.  A long time ago when I was less competent I shot some frozen waves on Lake Superior.  And of course, there are all sorts of things to shoot around the holidays what with decorations and lights.


----------



## Raw photographer (Oct 30, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> As the cold makes my disability worse I do a lot more table top photography in the winter.  Have a look around the house and look at things with a photography eye. And the ...what can I do with that thought.  As we have seen a plastic fork photographed using a poloriser filter gives some brill effects. A knife edge in macro has leading lines to vanishing point.  Water drops and crown splashes,  photographing a coin spinning using a flash so that you capture a moment in the spin, hell I am not going to give you _all _my ideas.
> Just look around think how and what sort of photo could I make out of ....



Thanks, great ideas.


----------



## Raw photographer (Oct 30, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> You don't often see it, but one of the most magical times of cold weather is a https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/what-is-hoar-frost/70007064 it's like a sparkly fairy land. Catch it early in the morning and the ice will act like prisms


Thats awesome!


----------



## Raw photographer (Oct 30, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> There's always ice instead of snow....
> 
> View attachment 181615


Never thought of that.


----------



## Raw photographer (Oct 30, 2019)

JoeW said:


> View attachment 181616 View attachment 181617 There are a gazillion things to shoot during the winter.  It's just that if your preferred stuff involves warm weather (like beaches or green leaves) than it feels like nothing.
> 
> I find that shooting in winter tends to (a generalization, I know), more thinking and planning ahead of time and you need to think about composition to consistently get great winter shots.  For instance, using negative space.  Or B&W (which snow facilities).  Or use of shadow.
> 
> Personally, I just love what you can do with dripping icicles.  Or water that has frozen on berries or leaves or branches.  Animals in snow or winter create a whole different look (I may fly out to Utah in December or January to shoot some bison because I want photos of breath steaming out of their nostrils and snow on their matted hides).   Frozen water--don't get me started--oh my.  A long time ago when I was less competent I shot some frozen waves on Lake Superior.  And of course, there are all sorts of things to shoot around the holidays what with decorations and lights.


Wow those images are great, and some awesome ideas as well.


----------



## Raw photographer (Oct 30, 2019)

WOW WOW WOW!!! my list has overflowed! These are all fantastic guys, I don't think i'l be bored of things to shoot this winter. Gives me some great ideas,

 Thanks.


----------



## RVT1K (Oct 30, 2019)

Raw photographer said:


> RVT1K said:
> 
> 
> > There's always ice instead of snow....
> ...



Glad I could help. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 30, 2019)

Raw photographer said:


> WOW WOW WOW!!! my list has overflowed! These are all fantastic guys, I don't think i'l be bored of things to shoot this winter. Gives me some great ideas,
> 
> Thanks.



At one point some of our members were posting short “how to” instructions on things like water droplet and smoke photography.   I’ll see if I can find them and post links.


----------



## Flying Panda (Oct 30, 2019)

Winter photography suggestions? Basically, some really "cool" shots!  Seriously, there are some really good suggestions already mentioned but I might add that anything outdoors in nature during the early hours of the morning or late evening hours are a must. The atmospheric and environmental conditions during these times can enhance a good composition.


----------



## Destin (Oct 30, 2019)

Winter is a great time to try star trails as well, find cool architectural shapes and shoot start trails with them.


----------



## Raw photographer (Oct 30, 2019)

Destin said:


> Winter is a great time to try star trails as well, find cool architectural shapes and shoot start trails with them.


Yes i love shooting star trail images. One of my favorites to photograph


----------



## JoeW (Oct 30, 2019)

Plus, you're far enough north that if you check this:  Aurora - 30 minute forecast | NOAA / NWS Space Weather Prediction Center and then probably just drive a little bit further north on the right night and capture the Aurora Borealis.  And make us all envious.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 30, 2019)

Does it have to be outside?  I've taken photos of snow in the tall grasses thru the window.  Buy a bunch of flowers and shoot inside.  Move the vase around the room and watch how the light falls.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 30, 2019)

There is beauty all around you... even in winter... you will see it!


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 31, 2019)

IDK, what will you photograph in the winter? 

Get creative, do a picture of your nose before it went out into the cold and after. (no snot pics, please )


----------



## BryanN (Nov 6, 2019)

What about finding a leftover Autumn leaf with color and try a few macro’s with the white snow as a background?


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 6, 2019)

Have a look at this weeks chalange for ideas


----------



## RVT1K (Nov 6, 2019)

CherylL said:


> Does it have to be outside?  I've taken photos of snow in the tall grasses thru the window.  Buy a bunch of flowers and shoot inside.  Move the vase around the room and watch how the light falls.



I've taken quite a few winter shots of the action at my birdfeeder through the window.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 7, 2019)

There is nothing to shoot in the winter, take this shot from this morning as an example.  Dull grey sky matching the ground, snow all over everything - very depressing - go back to bed.


----------

